# Pics of my frogs (big pictures!)



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Some tadpoles in my vertical 10g right now:


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Love those mantella ebenaui pics!


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

(papa to tadpoles pictured above)


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Great collection. Where did you get your bicolors from?


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow, never realized you had so many frogs. They all look great.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Great looking frogs and pics.

John


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Love those mantella ebenaui pics!




Thanks... Sadly though there is only one.. I have been interested in picking up a few more. Originally I had boutght a few from a very reputable breeder but they did not make the trip home. No ones fault, and the breeder did compensate me... They are great frogs and I look forward to growing that group...


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

MattySF said:


> Great collection. Where did you get your bicolors from?


Thanks! The bi-colors come from a few different breeders. All of them were purchased by some other local froggers and then aquired from them.. Every frog I have, was purchased from a Dendro member =0)


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

GSXR_MURRHEE said:


> Wow, never realized you had so many frogs. They all look great.



Yeah , at the time I picked up the Azureus from you my collection was just about 12-15 frogs and has grown considerably since... Your lil ones can be seen in a few of the pics!


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Great looking frogs and pics.
> 
> John


Thanks John! I have been trying to get pics posted for a while .. thankfully my better half is much smarter than I am .. lol .. so thanks to her I have them up finally..


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

glad to hear (and see) that they're doing good.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

If anyone wants to try and sex any of my frogs through pictures that would be cool also... I try and make my best guess but I allways seem to second guess myself until I get another opinion...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice frogs, love the cube tank!


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Julio said:


> nice frogs, love the cube tank!



Thanks! .. That was my first "real" viv project that I planned and such.. Before that I was just focused on simplicity and with the cube I kind of got creative for the first time...


----------



## adrian72 (Mar 5, 2008)

EricT said:


> Thanks John! I have been trying to get pics posted for a while .. thankfully my better half is much smarter than I am .. lol .. so thanks to her I have them up finally..


Thats what she said.
Great pics brother. When you post all your frogs in one thread, man you have a lot of frogs.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Finally!! I have been trying to get a good picture of these guys for quite a while.. I believe they were just about to move the oldest of the tadpoles , either that or feeding him.. the male was calling and the female was down in the brom.. I finally got a really good look at the oldest tad and man was he big... very cool ... Let us know what you think...


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice pictures of your Frogs and Vivariums, Thanks for sharing. I have 4 Towards the end of a FF batch, when the bottom is drying out a little, the cocoons or whatever they are called (I just call them pods) will fall in with the live FF's.

I have 4 Dendrobates Leucomelas that are one year old this month, I hope that I am fortunate enough to have them breed for me.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Petfreak1321 said:


> Very nice pictures of your Frogs and Vivariums, Thanks for sharing. I have 4 Towards the end of a FF batch, when the bottom is drying out a little, the cocoons or whatever they are called (I just call them pods) will fall in with the live FF's.
> 
> I have 4 Dendrobates Leucomelas that are one year old this month, I hope that I am fortunate enough to have them breed for me.



Thanks for the compliments! Good luck with your Leucs , they are suh an awesome and underated frog! I am trying my best to get a shot of the frogs transporting a tad , allthough I did see the oldest tad again this morning and I am not too sure that papa frog could carry him ..he is almost as big as the parents...=0)


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Anyone have any opinions as to the sex of any of the frogs? Particularly the Azureus pictured in the second and third set of pics.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pics and frog collection. Funny my b/b auratus are always peering up at me from my broms the same way yours are, seem to like hiding in the leaves of the brom better than on the top of the brom. When they are in the middle of the brom they are always hynie side out. (can't see me I can't see you) 

-Beth


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice frogs!!!


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Bcs TX said:


> Great pics and frog collection. Funny my b/b auratus are always peering up at me from my broms the same way yours are, seem to like hiding in the leaves of the brom better than on the top of the brom. When they are in the middle of the brom they are always hynie side out. (can't see me I can't see you)
> 
> -Beth



As of late I have been really hard pressed to get any good pictures of my B&B auratus. There are 6 of them and I see them on a regular basis but when they see the camera they become scarce! Thanks for the comments!


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Just added some new additions. Hopefully will post some pics soon. 

Group of 4 proven leucs
2 adult female Azureus
and awaiting shipment of 10 Lamasi..


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Eric,

What is the tinctorius with the blue spotted legs and yellow crown? This isn't the Blue Sip from your list? It sort of looks like a bakhuis, but it's hard to make out what size it is.

Thanks, Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

What type of insect were you feeding out in the first set of photo's? Those bean beetles?


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Richard .. The tinc was sold to me as a Cobalt and I have assumed that it was. Any reasons you would believe it was not?


Umbrasprite.. Yeah dusted bean beetles. The tincs love them...


----------



## lizardstowe (Sep 6, 2005)

Azureus in second and third pic looks female.


----------

